# Hurricane Earl



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

To all my haunter friends that MAY be affected by this hurricane, good luck and be safe. We're under storm watch, I know that the area where The Watcher lives has been evacuated, Roxy and Spooky1 may feel the effects of it. Madmomma's area is on the news now making preparations and then all of our New England friends are supposed to get it. Keeping you all in our thoughts!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Kind of scary...everyone be safe!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

good luck hurricane haunters I wish you the best !!!!! be sure to batten down the props oh yeah and the family too yes dont forget the family


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thanks --we're in a hurrican watch its so fun living near the cape, now to go out side and take down my mask for my ghost ship & my goblin off the house


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Be safe my friends.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Hang on tight and be safe!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm leaving tomorrow for Port Republic Md. I rent a beautiful home right on the beach on the west side of the bay for vacation. It could be an interesting experiance driving down. Hopefully the storm stays more east for everyones sake.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ahhh, just in time for a holiday weekend, too


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think we're far enough inland that it won't effect us. IMU & PirateLady are closer to the coast here in Maryland, so they may see a little more weather. Stay safe all.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Personally, and I realize I'm a bit odd..:googly:, I'm praying for the wind and rain. If it breaks this horrible humidity, BRING IT ON!!! And, in true Jersey fashion, I'll be standing on the boardwalk or beach, in gale force wings, with my granddaughter with me. (Gotta carry on the family tradition...hehehe) In a perfect world, the tree out back will fall over from the wind, come crashing through my roof and take out my kitchen. Then I can rebuild it on the insurance company, and when I list the house for sale, I can list it with a gourmet kitchen...MUWAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

batten down the hatches! keep those props safe and dry!

stay safe!

and yes trish, we know your wierd...even by haunter standards! :googly: just please don't do anything stoopid. :lolkin:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Just looked at the radar map and I'm seeing signs of Earl off the North Carolina coast.


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

I've lived through worse hurricanes but I'm sure there will be some damage. I'll probably have to go inspect next week...


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

We're not that close to the coast either, so we shouldn't be affected too much. We're getting ready just in case, but everything should be ok here. Good luck to everyone, and stay safe!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Take care everyone. I hope for the best for everyone on the east coast. I know I'll be bringing things in and securing what I can. I have a feeling everything will be OK though. Don't know why. Just have that feeling.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Good luck everyone and stay safe!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The projections have Earl possibly hitting Cape Cod (as a category 1) Friday night/Saturday morning, so you folks up in Massachusetts keep an eye out.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Please be careful all!!!! We are 100 miles inland from the gulf of Mexico, and hurricane Katrina tore us up....


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I hope everyone is safe. Be well.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

It's been downgraded to a Category 2 and we're due for winds of 35-55 MPH tomorrow. Severe rip tides, but personally I wasn't planning on being one of those idiots that will be trying to swim. They are looking for another guy tonight that got caught in a rip current and washed out to sea....third one this week. Just shows what happens when you don't pay attention to the warnings and go swimming at night after the life guards leave! Looks like we dodged the worst here. Good luck to those in the New England area.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

all ready for earl, goblin is off the house mostly everything tied down--only thing the mask to the ghost ship is up too heavy for me alone-lets see what happens


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We've got some gray skies where we are and that's about it. I don't think we're even going to get any rain.


----------

